# No you are not ready to pour concrete



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

So this is going to be a porch and the plan is to pour a concrete slab against the house and OSB below that barrier on the wall.

Would you let it go?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 4, 2018)

And ... bent anchor bolt not allowed too.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 4, 2018)

Not without metal flashing or another impervious moisture barrier.  R317.1.5


----------



## RJJ (Sep 4, 2018)

What is the poor for? I do not see a bent anchor bolt? I see a bent piece of rod!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Where's the metal or aluminum flashing?


----------



## JCraver (Sep 4, 2018)

Enclosed porch, or open? I assume open because you're asking the question, but it makes a difference in the answer.


----------



## twoply (Oct 24, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Where's the metal or aluminum flashing?



Aluminum cant be embedded in concrete.

Past that, I'm on the fence with this.


----------



## twoply (Oct 24, 2018)

I would say no, 317.1, 5 as well Paul Sweet.

Good interpretation.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 24, 2018)

The 2015 IRC 2100 now requires a separate code book CAAMA/NPEA/NSA an down load for free for sunrooms which includes open sunrooms, so do we now need to use this sunroom book for porches?

No porches mentioned in the IRC only decks and sunrooms.



R301.2.1.1.1 Sunrooms. Sunrooms shall comply
with AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100. For the purpose of
applying the criteria of AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100
based on the intended use, sunrooms shall be identified
as one of the following categories by the permit
applicant, design professional or the property owner
or owner’s agent in the construction documents.
Component and cladding pressures shall be used for
the design of elements that do not qualify as main
windforce-resisting systems. Main windforce-resisting
system pressures shall be used for the design of
elements assigned to provide support and stability
for the overall sunroom.
Category I: A thermally isolated sunroom with
walls that are open or enclosed with insect
screening or 0.5 mm (20 mil) maximum thickness
plastic film. The space is nonhabitable and
unconditioned.

CAAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100 3.2.19  4.1.1 Category I
A Thermally Isolated Sunroom with walls that are either open or enclosed with insect screening or 0.5 mm (20 mil) maximum thickness plastic film. Category I shall meet the structural requirements as outlined in Section 6.0. The space is defined as a non-habitable, non-conditioned sunroom.

But the definition in both the IRC and the sunroom book has:

IRC 202 [RB] SUNROOM. A one-story structure attached to a dwelling
with a glazing area in excess of 40 percent of the gross
area of the structure’s exterior walls and roof.
For definition applicable in Chapter 11, see Section
N1101.6.

IRC N1101.6 SUNROOM. A one-story structure attached to a dwelling with
a glazing area in excess of 40 percent of the gross area of the
structure’s exterior walls and roof.

.2.CAAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100 319 SUNROOM: A one-story structure attached to a dwelling with a glazing area in excess of 40 percent of the gross area of the structure’s exterior walls and roof 

But there is also

3.2.13 PATIO COVER: A one story structure not exceeding 3657 mm (12 ft) in height. Enclosure walls shall be permitted to be of any configuration, provided the open or glazed area of the longer wall and one additional wall is equal to at least 65 percent of the area below a minimum of 2032 mm (6 ft. 8 in) of each wall, measured from the floor.

So is the above a sunroom? See below. Could also be a carport? Carports are exempt from needing a permit in PA. No definition of Carport.

3.2.14 PATIO ENCLOSURE: A sunroom installed over an exterior surface such as a deck or patio slab.

But still a sunroom?

3.2.15 PORCH ENCLOSURE: A sunroom installed as part of a porch.

A porch is a sunroom? no definition of a porch.

3.2.16 ROOF, SUNROOM: The cover over a sunroom structure. *Sunroom roofs shall be made of solid panel material*s, glazed surfaces, screening or other materials and assemblies.

Not sure what the above underlined means, no shingles? Solid roof panels required?

1.4 SUNROOM
The term sunroom as used in these specifications refers to sunspaces*(?), *conservatories,* patio enclosures, patio covers, porch enclosures and other related products or structures.*

5.2.1 Structural Design Pressure
Vertical fenestration products in sunrooms shall be designed in accordance with Sections R301, R308 and R613 of the IRC, or Chapter 16 and Section 1714.5 of the IBC, whichever code is applicable. In addition to the minimum design pressure below (see Table 5-1), sloped fenestration products in sunrooms shall be designed in accordance with Sections R301 and R308 of the IRC, or Chapters 16 and 24 of the IBC, whichever code is applicable. Wind pressures for the design of Category I sunrooms shall be determined in accordance with Table AH107.4(1) of the IRC.
*Categories II through V are subject to minimum structural requirements.* The basic wind speed in miles per hour (mph) or kilometers per hour (kph), as determined by the local or regional building official, shall be the basis for calculating applicable design pressure requirements. Sunroom fenestration products shall be rated in Pascals (Pa) (pounds per square foot (psf)) positive and negative at the appropriate test pressures.

Does this mean category 1 Sunrooms Do not need to be built per wind speed requirements?

Very confused


----------

